# Big Fish!



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been on the quest to catch big catfish since my brother (A.K.A. JACKFISH) came up to visit and caught a 15# channel catfish in my back yard three years ago. I was content catching 12"-18" bass until I saw that beast!

It has been a long journey.... 
Three trips to Buckeye lake = 0 Flathead
One trip to Grand Lake St. Marys = 0 Flathead
About 1/2 dozen trips to GMR at West Carrollton = 0 Flathead
One trip to Nimisila Reservoir = 0 Flathead
Two trips to Tusc. River = 0 Flathead
Four trips to various paylakes = 1 skinny, open wounded, pathetic 4# flatty
Three trips to Tappan Lake...... FINALLY caught one on Monday!!




Anyhow, I went fishing with my 6 year old son Sunday night at Tappan Lake. We hit the ramp about 10:30 PM, and had the boat in and lines set by 11:30 (takes a while to get the lines out between all of the questions/instructions from little guy). We rolled out the sleeping pads and mats, watched shooting stars for about an hour, then crashed. About 2:30 AM, I awoke to my bells rattling, and the drag ripping off of my 8 1/2' steelhead rod. 20 minutes later, I got my first look at what turned out to be a 51.2 Lb 47" Flathead. Little Joey slept through the whole ordeal. When he awoke the next morning, I told him that Daddy caught a fish, and to pull up the stringer and have a look. Having your six year old scream "Wholly Smokes Daddy, it's a giant fishy" - PRICELESS!

My best catfish prior to this was a 12# channel cat, so I literally caught one over 400% that size! The humorous part to the story is that Steve (JACKFISH) was supposed to fish with me Sunday night. He called about 2:00 PM and backed out on me, giving me his guidance, "catch a nice one, but not too nice". 

Thanks to Jim at Cripple Creek Baitshop for weighing the fish, and for hooking up my son with a new Power Ranger fishing bobber! The fish was released in excellent health and swan away immediately when we put her back in the water.

Sidenote: After I called JACKFISH and razzed him about backing out, he immediately went down to the GMR and proceed to bag a 23# flatty. Steve has caught dozens of these big flattys, but I will enjoy giving him grief about all of the "runts" that he catches!


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice Fish! Way to go! I love when a plan comes together.,Jonathan


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Great fish, great story, and great pic!

Welcome to the 50# club...not that I would know anything about what that entitles one to.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A really great fish! :B Now you have a truly large challenge ahead in bettering that weight. Good luck on future trips.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Post, And a Nice Cat...............Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stan


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish congrats


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I am really glad to see the big flathead you caught.

If I had a nickle for every catman I sent to see Jim Corey I would have a pocket full of nickles. 

Glad you released the fish. Hopefully she will add some little flathead to the lake in her lifetime.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

NICE NICE FISH!!! I need to catch one of those monsters...my PB is close to 30#


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

this is really nice, great!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats on a great :B 
as shortdrift said,now comes the challenge,lol.but spend eneough time fishing the right places,and hopefully you'll better it.


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Awesome Fish!! I bet he put up an a great powerful fight!


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup - that fish put up one heck of a fight. There was about a five minute stretch when she was straight down from the boat, +/- 5 yards in all directions, and I just couldn't get her to come to the surface of 5' of water. I had the drag tightened down pretty good, and was using 30# line, so she was getting plenty of pull.

As for trying to catch a bigger one, I'm addicted, so I will keep trying. I went back to Tappan Friday & Saturday night with my boy to try to find some kin of that flathead. I managed to catch a handful of channel cats up to maybe 6 Lbs, but no flatheads. I did get one great run about 4:00 AM Saturday night. The night was perfectly silent and I awoke to the drag absolutely ripping off of my Shimano for about 4 seconds..... then nothing. I was fishing a circle hook with about a 10" sucker, so I waited, and waited, and waited for about 5 minutes. I finally reeled in expecting to find no bait, but I found my sucker with a nice big grab mark right across it's midsection.

And I'll be back next weekend to try again.....


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Unreal  Pikeman made the transition from one hit wonder to flathead fisherman. :B I had the camera so I figure I go ahead and post this...

I made the long haul (almost 4 hours) to meet up with him for some flats. As always, Jim at cripple creek is full of good info & good stories. We hit the water at dusk, massive storm pushes through  thunder & lightning, have to dock up on shore & find some cover  put a few really bad movies in the DVD player & leave rods out & wait. Storm clears, back on the water. Not to long in Pikeman pulls a channel, good fish  7.5lbs. Thats ok; I can live with that one. About 2 am, we hear the bells, then we hear the drag  uh oh, its not my rod. As I ask, how much of a fish do you have?  the drag tears off some more and the rod doubles up does that answer your question  he laughs  . It was a good strong bulldog fight & finally made it into the net. 42 35.10 pounds  all the fun I had poking fun at how my bro cant catch catfish over the last few years is now going to haunt me.  

The 2nd night  (night of the tournament)  was slow. I had two good strong runs on my circle hooks, I have now decided that in my love/hate relationship with circle hooks that that hate is the current feeling  neither fish got hooked. I did manage a 5 or 6lb channel on the circle. Pike man had no hits all night  which he could live with after I reminder him he crushed my best flat, again.

Got to meet JustCrazy  good to chat with another flatheader & OGF member  thanks for the input. Jim  thanks for the homemade ice cream, very tasty.


----------

